# Geek Vape Aegis Legend 200w Kit with Aero Mesh Tank



## 3avape (10/4/18)

Aegis Legend Kit, including an Aegis Legend Mod and an Aero Mesh Tank, is a newly released masterpiece by Geekvape. Inheriting the waterproof, shockproof and dustproof features from the former Aegis Mod, the Aegis Legend is constructed with up to six different materials to achieve extreme portability and durability, making it one of the most complex box mod in industry.

As for the Aero Mesh Tank, it sports 24mm diameter and 4.0ml juice capacity. Its 2 kinds of coils supports power range from 30W- 90W. Undoubtedly, you will be amazed by its marvelous performance and get wonderful vaping experience.


*Parameters:*
_*Aegis Legend Mod*_
Power range: 5- 200W
Powered by dual 18650 batteries (Not included)
Resistance range: 0.05Ω- 3.0Ω
Temp range: 100- 315℃/ 200- 600℉





































_*Aero Mesh Tank*_
Size: 24* 45mm
Capacity: 4.0ml
Coil resistance: Mesh coil 0.2ohm (30- 90W)
IM4 coil 0.15ohm (60- 80W)

*Features:*
-Shock resistant: Legend VS Original Version
-Easily accessible USB port for both charging and firmware update
-One way venting holes in case of battery failure
-Powered with dual 18650 batteries for power and longer lifespan
-Wide range of new colors will be released
-All new Super Mesh Sub Ohm Coils included in the kit
-IP67 water resistant& dust resistant, great for outdoor activities

*Package includes:*
1x Aegis Legend Mod
1x Aero Mesh Tank
1x USB Cable
1x Spare Glass Tube
1x User Manual
1x Spare Parts Polybag



Main Features​
*The mod uses up to six different materials to achieve style and extreme durability.*






*Advanced AS chipset powers up to 200W with colored display*
*screen, fast, stable and powerful!*







*IP67 waterproof, able to withstand immersion for less than*
*30 minutes and at a depth of up to 1 meter.*







*Shock resistant, no need to worry about breaking by accident!*
*Warning: While the Aegis legend mod is even more durable than the first version on the mod itself, please DO NOT drop it above 1 meter when equipped with batteries, otherwise it may damage the batteries internally or compromise its waterproof capability*


----------



## 3avape (10/4/18)




----------

